# Du throttling torrents



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

hi, so i installed du 16mbps internet package and although youtube and download sites are very fast and speedtest says ive got 16mbps d/l, torrent downloading leaves much to be desired for, is it blocked by Du by default and if so how to get around the block.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have not really noticed any thing. Some really health ones will come in at 1 MB/s (so 8 mb/s).

But you are very rarely going to get torrents that download at a super high speed just because of the way it works, unless you are hitting ones that have many many more seeds than peers (and those seeds have high speed uploads). If you want fast, join a file share service, if you want free than accept that things are not going to download in 5 minutes


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah im getting slow dl with du for my torrents as well... frustrating!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

AB-Fit said:


> Yeah im getting slow dl with du for my torrents as well... frustrating!


I am curious, are you meaning slow compared to what you got downloading similar torrents back in your home country or slow based on an expectation you have of how fast they should be?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys , then how's Etisalat's Elife Triple Play ? I've heard negative stuff about it .....


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Guys , then how's Etisalat's Elife Triple Play ? I've heard negative stuff about it .....


i have etisalat 16 mb service, just internet and phone, dont have the tv service so i can't comment on that. As for torrents go, i get upto 1.8 mb dl speeds regularly. So no issues with me. But i also use private torrents who offer ssl connections.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually, I do think that some bandwidth throttling is happening here ... I was just in Tokyo for the holidays and I was getting 3-5 MB/s of download of newly added torrents ...


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I am curious, are you meaning slow compared to what you got downloading similar torrents back in your home country or slow based on an expectation you have of how fast they should be?


Very slow compared to home, both wired and wifi.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm Dling about 150 GB per weekend, as long as you are picking torrents that have high seed to peer rate, it goes pretty quick for me. I'm using Du 16mb.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

While your 16 mb service may show that value when you are doing speed test against the local du or etisalet servers, if you were to hit a server outside the UAE it drops very quick. While I am certainly not an expert on the internals of filtering technologies, imo, it is quite likely downloads are impacted by this. Reducing peer to peer download speeds, again imo, is not something the du would be getting into My experience is the same as @GreyGT torrents with a good seed to peer ratio will download rather quickly for me, sometimes even ones that don't meet that criteria still download pretty fast.

Do you keep you IP Filtering list updated? This also may be impacting speed.

Also I of course only download files which are legal to share.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> Also I of course only download files which are legal to share.



*cough* yeah *cough* right



At the time, there is no clear legislation about downloading files. (2012.Feb 4) Therefore, it doesn't really matter. Now, uploading files...that's murkier and may or may not be illegal depending upon interpretation of laws.

-md000/mike


----------

